# posibilidades de llamar la atención sobre una pregunta nueva al final de un hilo ya existente



## Sidjanga

Hola a todos:

 No sé si esto ya habrá sido tematizado anteriormente, en tal caso les agradezco que me den una pista hacia el hilo correspondiente.

¿Existe algún truco probado para llamar la atención sobre un hilo y la propia inquietud si encontrás un hilo donde ya se trató una duda muy similar a la tuya actual, y ponés un post al final pidiendo matización o que alguien te aclare cómo sería esto ahora en tu caso particular? (estando éste relacionado muy estrechamente con la duda de quien abrió el hilo)

Lo que pasa** es que la gente suele hacerle caso principalmente a los hilos nuevos/todavía no contestados, y a veces nadie se da cuenta de que un "nuevo comentario" al final de un hilo antiguo es de hecho una pregunta relacionada con el tema, pero en fin una pregunta nueva.

Entonces no sirve mucho que ya haya habido un hilo que está muy cerca de la propia duda actual; para efectivamente lograr que "te hagan caso" y te compartan sus pareceres, la única solución segura parece ser abrir uno nuevo, a pesar de todo; aunque claro que lo último es legítimamente lo que se quiere evitar.

¿Qué experiencias tuvieron ustedes?
¿Sugerencias, soluciones?

Gracias, y saludos
 ___________
** lógica y comprensiblemente, y sobre todo en General Vocabulary, donde hay simplemente un caudal descomunal de hilos y gente, pero no sólo ahí


----------



## jonquiliser

Justo estuve pensando en lo mismo. Y sí se ha discutido antes, pero no parece haber ninguna solución fácil. Algo que se me ocurrió es que a lo mejor conviene abrir un hilo nuevo, y una vez contestada la pregunta puedes darle clic sobre el botoncito "report-a-post", y sugerir que el hilo se una a alguno ya existente. No del todo según las reglas del foro, pero vamos, ¿mejor que nada, no?


----------



## Sidjanga

jonquiliser said:


> No del todo según las reglas del foro, pero vamos, ¿mejor que nada, no?


Sin duda alguna. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## fenixpollo

Se ha platicado un tema parecido a éste en hilos como "raising the dead" en este for de C&S, donde discutimos cuán válido es postear a un hilo muy viejo.

Tu pregunta en este presente hilo es un poco diferente, por lo cual merece su propio hilo. El caso es igual en el foro de Gen. Voc. -- si tu pregunta es idéntica a la pregunta vieja que encuentras, con el mismo contexto, pues claro que lo puedes colocar al final de un hilo viejo que no ha tenido respuesta.  

Sin embargo, si tu pregunta es parecida a la pregunta original en el hilo que quieres revivir, en mi opinión no se debe de colocar dentro de ese hilo. 


jonquiliser said:


> Justo estuve pensando en lo mismo. Y sí se ha discutido antes, pero no parece haber ninguna solución fácil. Algo que se me ocurrió es que a lo mejor conviene abrir un hilo nuevo, y una vez contestada la pregunta puedes darle clic sobre el botoncito "report-a-post", y sugerir que el hilo se una a alguno ya existente. No del todo según las reglas del foro, pero vamos, ¿mejor que nada, no?


 Es una posibilidad, pero esa táctica no utiliza a los moderadores como socios en el proceso de contestar tu pregunta, sino como herramientas. Felizmente participamos como compañeros, porque como los demás de los foreros, estamos aquí para ayudar a la gente.  Si abres un hilo (o si revives uno) y nadie te contesta, puedes ponerte en contacto con alguien de confianza para que te ayude con tu hilo.


----------



## jonquiliser

fenixpollo said:


> Es una posibilidad, pero esa táctica no utiliza a los moderadores como socios en el proceso de contestar tu pregunta, sino como herramientas.



Pero las moderadoras y los moderadores también pueden contestar, ¿no?  (Aunque no sé si he entendido bien lo de que no se usan "como socios sino como herramientas"...?)

¡Saludos!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, fenixpollo, y gracias por tus comentarios.





fenixpollo said:


> [..]si tu pregunta es idéntica a la pregunta vieja que encuentras, con el mismo contexto, pues claro que lo puedes colocar al final de un hilo viejo que no ha tenido respuesta.


No sé si te entiendo bien, pero si mi duda es totalmente idéntica a al de un hilo viejo, leo las respuestas -si las hay-, y tendré contestada mi duda, ¿no?





> Sin embargo, si tu pregunta es parecida a la pregunta original en el hilo que quieres revivir, en mi opinión no se debe de colocar dentro de ese hilo.


Quizá sea también cuestión de las definiciones de _idéntico _y _parecido_, pero yo me refiero a casos en que alguien ya preguntó cómo se dice, p.ej., algo en una carta de presentación a una persona en EE.UU., y yo ahora quiero saber si ésta sería también la forma adecuada para dirigirme a alguien en Gran Bretaña, o algo parecido.

El problema principal (que dio origen a este hilo) es sin embargo -e independientemente de lo idéntica o parecida que sea una duda a la de un hilo ya existente- que la gente no es/no puede ser consciente de la pregunta nueva, dado que, lógicamente, se contestan sobre todo los hilos que todavía no tuvieron respuesta.

En vista del enorme caudal de hilos en General Vocabulary, es más que comprensible que la gente muchas veces ni entre a un hilo que ya tiene respuestas para darse cuenta de que lo que pusiste al final no es un comentario más, sino de hecho una pregunta. Es que no hay manera de verlo desde fuera.

En otros foros esto no pasa tan a menudo porque los hilos permanecen más tiempo en la primera página, por lo cual hay -y la gente se toma- más tiempo para leer, lo que aumenta considerablemente las posibilidades de que se descubra la nueva pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Sigianga said:
			
		

> No sé si te entiendo bien, pero si mi duda es totalmente idéntica a al de un hilo viejo, leo las respuestas -si las hay-, y tendré contestada mi duda, ¿no?


 No siempre. Hay bastantes hilos viejos que no tienen respuestas o que tienen respuestas no muy completas. 





jonquiliser said:


> Pero las moderadoras y los moderadores también pueden contestar, ¿no?  (Aunque no sé si he entendido bien lo de que no se usan "como socios sino como herramientas"...?)


 Lo que quiero decir es que me parece mejor pedirle ayuda a un moderador antes de abrir un nuevo hilo, porque si lo abres con la intención de crear trabajo para un moderador después, me parece que estás utilizando un moderador para arreglar el asunto, en vez de estar colaborando con el moderador. En mi opinión, si quieres usar la táctica que sugieres, será mejor avisarle a un moderador primero y pedirle su cooperación desde un principio.... ¿no crees?


----------



## anthodocheio

Hola a todos:
Tocando de nuevo el tema me pregunto si no es exagerada y de ciencia-ficción mi idea.. 

¿Sería posible "llamar la atención" literarmente? Es decir que se vea desde fuera si todas las preguntas han sido contestadas o no. 
Por examplo que esté al lado de la imagen del sobre celeste o rojo, otra imagen que lo muestre. Que nosotros mismos pudieramos "prenderla" si todavía esperamos algo, qualquiera de nosotros, y que se cambie con el primer nuevo post..

¿? 

¿?


----------

